# samsung hdd utility



## bkanet (Mar 31, 2004)

I am tring to download a utility to repair my samsung hard drive but, the site won,t let me. If anyone has this please let me know were to find it. Thank-you


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

bkanet said:


> I am tring to download a utility to repair my samsung hard drive but, the site won,t let me. If anyone has this please let me know were to find it. Thank-you


And the name of the utility?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

This  is from google, I don't know.............


----------



## bkanet (Mar 31, 2004)

that is were I am but the program they supply won't repair only scan.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I don't know anything about HD's.....What is the problem your expericencing that leads you to beleive a HD "repair" is required?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Some hard drive problems cannot be repair, a drive replacement is required. What problems are you having?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

That's the question triple 6


----------



## bkanet (Mar 31, 2004)

Well I've had many problems with hds before and never had problems fixing them. Like if this were a western digital hd there are many programs that western digital supplies to fix them. Even when a drive crashes most of the time it can be repaired. But samsung doesn't offer anything like that so I was hoping that maybe someone out there would have the program.


----------



## bkanet (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry in response to your questions the drive is done. when booting is has several i/o errors.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Oddly enough, most errors on hard drives are not fixable unless your talking about bad sectors. And most that are tend to reappear.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try some of the HD tests on these:

http://users.adelphia.net/~abraxas/dl/pccheck5.50.zip (Bootable floppy)
http://users.adelphia.net/~abraxas/dl/PCChk550ISO.zip (Bootable CD)

It will help to determine if the errors are due to hardware (which we can't do much about) or something to do with the file and partition table structure of the drive itself.

Samsung actually has some very good drive software including diagnostics. I have it all. What one were you looking for? What model is the drive?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Samsung also recommends OnTrack's free hard drive diagnostic. You can make a bootable Data Advisor diskette with this:

http://buyonline.ontrack.com/ecom/freeware/login.asp?Product=FSHO99354021&File=DC500.exe

And here are Samsung's other programs. The Disk Manager Creator is really from Ontrack and hosted by Samsung. It should work with any brand of hard drive.

http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/attach_file/Sutil.exe
http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/attach_file/Shdiag.exe
http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/attach_file/hutil_creator.exe
http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/DM_Creator.zip

(The Disk Manager link was not listed on the Samsung site except for the one that asked your life's story, but by trying different possibilities with the links that lead to the other files, I finally found one that allowed a download without having to give all that personal information.)


----------



## bkanet (Mar 31, 2004)

thank-you all will try


----------

